# Well Pay,



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I made my first fatty today. No pics cause it didn't look like yours, but will probably taste fine. Had trouble with the thin sliced bacon doing the weave. Next time, I'll use thick and as lean as I can get. It better be good cause it ain't cheap. Over 6 bucks. Thanks again.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

You are welcome! I use the thin sliced bacon only because the fattie slices easier for me than it does with thick.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I can see where the thick would be harder. Maybe lay out the thin in the freezer for a little bit and it would work better. Let the chunk cool over night and then sliced it with a SHARP knife. Can see where the thick sliced would tend to tear the roll up.


----------

